# Demerge



## H_a_nn_a_H

Hola a todos! tiene alguien alguna idea de como traducir "demerge" a castellano? se trata de un programa de generar horarios, pero me falta el contexto. ya he tratado de buscarlo por la red pero no encuentro nada que correspondiera.


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Hola Hannah.  Podrias dar un poco de contexto.


----------



## 0scar

_*demerge=sumergir/hundir*_

Es lo contrario de *emerge=emerger*


----------



## cirrus

0scar said:


> _*demerge=sumergir/hundir*_
> 
> Es lo contrario de *emerge=emerger*


That wouldn't be my understanding at all. 

If a company buys up another, it might merge with it, two become one. Airlines and car companies sometimes do this.  Similarly in computing a merge  is  a process of  joining a template with a series of data. Again the idea is one to many. 

Demergers are the opposite, it means the constituent parts separate again.


----------



## 0scar

I was talking about _*e*merge_, you are talking about _merge _


----------



## cirrus

Not what according to what you wrote:  





0scar said:


> _*demerge=sumergir/hundir*_
> 
> Es lo contrario de *emerge=emerger*



Submerge is not my understanding of the word demerge.


----------



## H_a_nn_a_H

Hola a todos!
Adolfo de Coene el unico contexto que tengo, es la frase previa "undo merge" cual traslade como "deshacer fusion". Supongo que "merge" tiene que ver con de-merge/ de-fusionar. Que tal os parece "defusionar"?
Un saludo!


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Hola Hannah,

He de decir que no me gusta "demerge" en inglés ni "defusionar" en castellano. Pero ambos se entienden...


----------



## 0scar

Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary - _Cite This Source_ - Share This 
*Demerge*
\De*merge"\, v. t. [L. demergere.] To plunge down into; to sink; to immerse. [Obs.]

The water in which it was demerged. --Boyle.
Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc.

Si quisieron inventar una palabra para _undo merge_ tendrian que haber usado _unmerge. Demerge_ figura en el diccionario como hundir_._


----------



## abeltio

Demerge también significa dividir, fragmentar, separar.

Demerge significando sumergir es otra alternativa y no se invalidan entre ellas.

Hay muchas palabras que tienen distinto significado dependiendo del contexto, bearing es cojinete... y en otro contexto significa orientación o rumbo.


----------



## cirrus

Regardless of the dictionary definition, demerge in the sense of submerge remains obscure and is rarely used this way.


----------



## ozeee

escisión, que es lo contrario de la fusión


----------

